# 30 degree V carve lettering



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Help

I have been carving some HDPE for use in Concrete molding using a 90 Degree V bit to carve .20 deep raised V carve letters.

The concrete guy and customers like the Bevel but don't want it at 45 Degrees.

Is there such a thing as a 30 degree bit that would net me a 15 degree taper?

Scott


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

look to veining bits....


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

They're out there... here's one for now

https://www.toolstoday.com/p-6005.a...signmaking&&variantids=10513,0&keywords=45777


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Not sure but you/he may be thinking of/happy with a 60 degree V-bit which has a 30 degree slope on each side. Same as many call a 90 degree v-bit a 45. 

4D


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

https://www.centuriontools.com/rout...ood-router-bits.html?pcn=V-Carve Bits&pid=363

These guys are just over the county line from me, awesome workshop, and very friendly. I bought a few of their cutters when I went to visit.

Here's a link to a review I did on them

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/98497-centurion-tools-router-bits.html#post1271401


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=15 degree router veining bits&t=ffsb&atb=v47-7bs


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They make 30/60/90 degree bits. Try precisebits.com -- talk to Ron. Or Hartvilletool.com -- they handle Whiteside with free shipping.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I have met with Ron Reed of Think and Tinker (Precise Bits) and he is very knowledgeable and helpful and would be an excellent source for the bits. 

That said, I have also had excellent results from an eBay seller named drillman1. I bought some 30° bits from him, American made Kyocera brand, at a great price :
http://m.ebay.com/itm/5-30-degree-a...3Ac775581d15b0aa415d891c7efffd4ce3%7Ciid%3A10
When I had my cnc group over on a shop tour, I passed around one of the 30° Kyocera bits and a 30° Precise Bits and no one could see any difference in the grind. 

I would always suggest using spiral v-bits over any brand of straight 2 flute v-bits.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Richard,

Do Drillman1's bits last as long as the others? They seem awful
"reasonable" in price.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I really can't answer that as I haven't yet broken or worn out any bits of any manufacturer. My cnc is a DIY build of my own design. One of the first things I carved was the infamous Aztec calendar. Just under 3 hours carving time using the 30° bit and there is no perceptible wear and it still feels very sharp.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

How about these....



They have .10º / 1º / 3º / 5.4º / 7º


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> look to veining bits....


hey Stick

What is a veining bit?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

UglySign said:


> They're out there... here's one for now
> 
> https://www.toolstoday.com/p-6005.a...signmaking&&variantids=10513,0&keywords=45777


Ok that is exactly what I ended up getting. I was mostly happy with the results. Still ended up with lots of hand cleaning after the fact as lots of little plastic buggers were attached.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*final product*

The piece was a 48" x 70 " HDPE carve for use as a mold in concrete.

The words were all Mirage image and the author used his own language.. Go figure. so the onty way to create the Model was to use the "trace bitmap" tool. The lines were very clear. 

I initially submitted a sample using a 90 degree bit and V carve tool paths .2" thick. The result look nice and pulled out of the concrete cleanly . They had earlier tried a molding using Vertical wall letters. 

the museum asked for us to go to 15 degree bevels instead of 45 _ from the 90 degree V BIt.

So I bought a 30 degree bit. The best thing was the gap on the bottom of the letters was now over .25" so I could use a .25 end mill instead of a .125.

The V Carve Pocket carve had 284000 vectors and carved in 6 hours at 100IPM.
the V carve tool path had 864000 vectors and carved in a little of 13 hours at the same speed. 

attached is a quick look at the out come.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. 

There are apparently 15 ore of these to be made. IF the museum is happy, than I need to get better at carving HDPE. Had a few other glitches carving it, but all in all it carved clean. 

Scott


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> hey Stick
> 
> What is a veining bit?


they are also called V groove/sign making/ veining/scoring/lip/bevel bowl bits... 
remove the bearing on the bowl bit if need be and the door lip bit is similar to the bowl bits...
Freud Tools | 29/32" (Dia.) Top Mount Bowl Bit
freudtools - Search Results for bowl bit
Groove Forming - Signmaking / Veining Bit
Carbide Processors - Search Results for "veining"

zillions of sizes and angles....
you will need to go through catalogs of bits to find what you are looking for...
a lip bit my be a substitute.. but lets not confuse them w/ beading bits...
I know V bits come in 30°...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Scottart...
look to cutters offered by this company... Travers Tool Co. ? Find Metalworking Tools, Machine Tools & More
they are 1st rate... CS is stellar.. and TS can answer any question you can dream up about any cutter...


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

A bit that I've had really good luck with for V-carving is CMT 60 degree. This link  is for 1/4" shank but they also offer 1/2" shank. I use both but prefer the 1/4" shank because it's easier to switch bits with the projects I do.


----------

